# Cage trouble comming to a end



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I had the story in the cage topic Bea posted but I though I would just make a post as to making the thread longer. Ally(twin) phoned them today and got a shipping number from them. I still think something is missing and I don't think they are going to give it to me. If I don't get the part I need I will email them again but I think I may have to deal with the one I have. I will have to try and get the damage fixed the best I can but I’m scared to use it because there is exposed metal and I’m worrie it will rust. I know its not a place the birds can get at but I’m still worried. Maybe I should just deal with what I got and not have such high expectations on a cage I wanted for such a long time

This is the part I’m worried about rusting really bad.










I don't think it has stuck me yet that I have this cage I’ve wanted for ever so close to usable and I just need these parts. I’m not mad at the company I bought the cage from. It wasn't there fault. They got the cage from someone else and they screwed up. the people who screwed up are the ones sending me the parts. They are free of charge but they have to put a value on the parts sent so its about 20 cents for these cage parts. I don't even have to pay shipping so it is costing them. Just going to have to wait to see how these parts turn out


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

If you dont get a replacement for that part INSIST that you do. Did you email them photos of all the damage? When i got two damaged cages off ebay we sent the seller photos of the damage and he was more than happy to take them off our hands and was shocked at the condition.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I emailed them all the pictures i took but they say i only need 1 center part when i am sure i need two. I'll end up getting ally to phone them again.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They are obliged to give you what it is YOU, the customer, wants. It's part of good service. I would kick up a huge fuss if they don't give you the parts you need. Definitely don't settle for anything less, because you want this cage to last you a long time.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

I agree with Bea. You obviously paid very good money for the cage and should expect to recieve exactly what you paid for! No Less. I would not accept that the cage is damaged ( it does not matter whos fault it is) and would insist that you are sent a new one to replace the damaged goods. If the courier is at fault , the company you bought your cage from should be dealing with them on your behalf to solve this problem properly!Do you have a Consumer Affairs to help with purchasing problems in your country? If you do contact them if you are not 100% happy with your purchase. Hope all works out in the end. Good Luck!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well as of right now i have to wait for these parts to come and hope they are not damged. I also know ups take a long time to ship stuff. found out today my stuff is not due here till the 30th. Gee thats getting close to the start of school.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

6 days till the parts should come. I'm having a count down now. It will be nice to get the cage set up all nice and on a stand.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well today was odd. i woke up and ally was just looking at me. I'm thinking why the heck is she looking at me. So i goes over to the computer were she is as and she open us Ups and puts in my tracking number. Its say the cage parts are OUT FOR DELIVERY. I have a feeling thats not right but if it is then i should hane the cages set up by today.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

good luck what a pain this cage has been for you, I hope it all works out


----------



## ally with fids (Aug 28, 2007)

it never. still parts missing. i phone them and when i got off the phone wanted to hit the wall. i've tried a few time now to explain that enna needed 2 center divider peiced but they said oooo no you only need one. but this time ooo yes you need two of thoses. im like omg thats what i tired to tell you. so now another two weeks or so of waitin till she can have a actual cage that has all nessiary parts. blah waht a going on eh?

oooo by the way im enna's twin aka birdieness


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> i phone them and when i got off the phone wanted to hit the wall


someone has anger issues

Well heres a pic. i know its quite empty but i have stuff on the way for it. All new cuttle bones added in and now for me to make some rope perchs.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

cage looks good are there still parts missing can't tell from the pictures


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

the center parts. i used one damaged one and it blows because it makes it hard for the tray to come out and i used a side with a breeder box door. i'll get a better pic to show it later. i'm getting more free replacement parts though.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm glad it's usable now. I would've kept it boxed and FORCED them to replace the whole thing, but that's just me.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Maybe i should of but i'm just glad i'm getting what i need and lets put it like this. i have enough parts left to make another bird cage stand. So if i ever find a cage that is 22 wide and 30ish long i have a stand for it lol.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I'm glad it's usable now. I would've kept it boxed and FORCED them to replace the whole thing, but that's just me.


I would have done the same thing 

but I am glad the cage is starting to come together what a nightmare thats why I am afraid to buy online.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

well i guess buying online is takeing a risk But if you buy from the right site you may have a less risk depending on what they do to make people happy. Right now i've cost the people well over $80 in shipping charges and new cage parts.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

That's a lovely cage. Sorry to hear you've had shed loads of bother with it though, I think it will be worth it when you finally get it sorted, it looks great.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well i found yet another bar that has poped off. Looks like i'm going to have to go out and get some good strong but safe glue.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

Why don't you just get two of the ones you have for your budgies, and put them side by side....?


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Its a bit late for that now. I'm just going to have to deal with what i got. I'll never order a cage like that again. I'll stick to the site i got my first cage.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

Can't you return it?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Well i found yet another bar that has poped off. Looks like i'm going to have to go out and get some good strong but safe glue.


That's just *naughty word* service.  Call them and give them a real piece of your mind. They should be refunding you, and they should be doing all the running around getting replacements from the manufacturer, not you.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

thats just sad, they should have sent you a whole new cage I would be flipping out on them you did not pay for a broken down cage they have insurance for these things and could easily replace it.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well i will phone the manufacture. Only problem with me returning it is i have to pay shipping and i don't have a extra cage anymore.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Only problem with me returning it is i have to pay shipping


You what?!?!?!  No way can they ask you to pay shipping!! When my cages arrived in bad condition the eBay seller was happy to pay postage to get them returned, and if he hadn't been then we would have insisted.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I just sent them a nice long email that they will get when they open. I told them to either give me a full refund ( hightly dought they would do) or replace the parts i'm now having trouble with. Its a defult through the manufacture about the bars popping off. I did nothing to the bar for them to pop off. There is a 3 month manufacture warrenty on the cage. I'm sort of hoping for the second choice because i would have to pay shipping and i would only get about 1/4 of what i totaly paied back because the frist shipping cost that i had to pay for i would not get back. Cage was 300 and by the time i pays shipping back i'm getting nothing. Not even enough to affored a new cage.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Everything is now settled out. I will get replacements for the popped bars free of charge. For sending these out they asked if i could order some toys in the future once they get toys on the site. I will take a look because who would refuse good toys for a great price. I will have 2 packages comming some time soon i hope. I've costed them a lot in shipping and i know it. Now lets hope these new parts being shipped out don't get damged =P


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm glad they'll send you more free parts, they really should be sending you a whole new cage though.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

They almost have the full cage replaced lol. Besides the tops of the cage. And to be honest i don't care that the bars are popped off. i was just going to get some glue and glue em back on. Still will but will just store them up somewere. And all these boxes i'm getting is another good thing. They are useful for cookies new condo.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

there so silly they would have been better off sending you a whole new cage, it would have been cheaper for them, but I am glad your getting your parts and the cage is coming together.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

If the bars just pop off like that, what does that tell you about the quality of the cage? You should send it back. If the parts don't go now, I'm sure it will be just a matter of time before the rest breaks. Demand a refund. Your being too nice to them. Complain like there's no tomorrow to them.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Its fine. It was probably done during shipping and i just never noticed. I don't think i can be crule enough to want a refund after all the replacement parts they sent me. Life is hard enough and i don't see no reason to make it even harder. I guess if i loose out it will be my fault but if this cage don't work out i can resell it and buy a different type of cage that i like much better.

Also the cage has to be some what good. If bars are just going to pop off wouldn't they pop under pressure. For the damage cage back i'm surprised they didn't pop. These bars were went to the point a little more pressure on them and they would have cracked.

I've learned from this and i'm sure other have to. I can't recomend this cage company to people and i'm sure the people who hear my story will pass it along so they are getting bad rep. In the end if i can stop one person from ordering this cage from that site it will be fine by me. But i already know someone who was going to order from that site and never because of what I dealt with. Its not excactly the sites fault. If someone were to other a kings cage or another brand name from that site it could be fine because of different manufactures.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well i got a package today. It should have been the two center parts for the cage but it is only 1 so i have another one comming now lol. I've alreadyed costed them around what i paied for my cage. Boy, i bet the just love me. i've also got parts coming for the poped off bars. LOl


----------



## BUUZBEE (Jul 30, 2007)

What a fiasco!!! I can only imagine your frustration with the whole thing!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm actually pretty good with this. They must have cost themself the cost of the cage and more


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I must say that when all this is done, providing you have a complete cage, it will be quite amusing to sit back and laugh at how much this has cost them when they could've just sent another cage.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well at lease by me costing them a lot that might try not to screw up again. I'm more then happy to have extra parts. You never know when they can come in handy


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

You have been so patient!! I would have blown my top by now.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm just quite happy to have the cage setp up and the birdies in it. will get some new pics in a few days


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

How odd. Today when i was packing up the black cage i have i found a bunch of stuff. I found the missing wheels i have been looking all over for. I found the two replacement food cups mixed in with the packing bubbles and i found a bunch of these screws with washer like thinkgs on them. Going to email the manufacture to see what they are. I knows i don't need them tho.


----------

